# Another "Am I Really an INFP?" thread



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay, so I've been here a while and hopefully some people have at least glanced at my posts :tongue: I introduced myself as a near INxP, but with more INFP in me than INTP. But, honestly, I'd kind of like validation, because I'm never really certain if I am INFP. The only thing I've definitely stuck with is that I'm an introvert. But I'm fairly sure I have more F-leanings than T, mostly because my Enneagram is a head-type which would account for those "T behaviors."

So basically, IxFx. Specifically, am I ISFP, INFJ, or INFP? I'm about 90% sure I'm not an ISFJ. I'm also totally open to considering any other type if someone thinks I am one. Feel free to ask questions or ask me to list some traits. I don't want to ramble on too much in the first post...


----------



## lammas (Feb 21, 2010)

I know i'm not really helpful but you'll figure that out one day yourself. It takes time and you can go crazy turing that but it'll all sort out. First I wasn't sure if i was ENFP or ESFP. I stayed with ENFP. Then I realized INFP is so much more me. And here I am- INFP!


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

I understand that, Lammas, thank you. :happy: I think "validation" may have been too strong a word. Some opinions on what others think my type might be would be helpful in truly discovering which I am. By considering their opinions, it would help me decide if I am an INFP or not. If someone says, "I think you might be an ESFJ for this reason," then I won't automatically assume I am an ESFJ, I'll just factor their observations into my search.


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

I guess you can consider yourself in terms of your IxFx. And if you're quite sure you're more F then T.
Go check out the myers briggs forum where you can read the first few sticky treads. You know, the ones where it says, "You know you're an Introvert when..." It may help.
It kinda helped me too as i wasn't really sure of my type. You can tell when you're agreeing or disagreeing with the tread more.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

I haven't read a lot of your posts, so I can't help with that. Sorry... 

I'd have a look at cognitive functions, and try finding the dominant function, if I were in your situation.

Maybe here for a starter: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...iled-descriptions-each-function-attitude.html

:happy:


----------



## Musique247 (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow so I am in the same boat as you.

I took the MBTI about a month ago and scored INFP. Now here recently I have been questioning this because I like research, and creating organized outlines, and preferring direct, effective communication. I retook the MBTI... like three times in the past week (lol) and I've been getting INTP. I'm on the fence with T and F... so I'm feeling like an INxP. I definitely relate to both. I wonder if I automatically lean towards the F because I am a female, but score a T because that is what I prefer. 

INTP: Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP: Fi, Ne, Si, Te

In terms of my functions, I definitely feel Ne is strong within me... the Ti and Fi I feel are pretty equal for me which may be why I score in that manner.

I dunno either, man. I relate to both, that is for sure! 

Fi: It is often hard to assign words to the values used to make introverted Feeling judgments since they are often associated with images, feeling tones, and gut reactions more than words. As a cognitive process, it often serves as a filter for information that matches what is valued, wanted, or worth believing in. There can be a continual weighing of the situational worth or importance of everything and a patient balancing of the core issues of peace and conflict in life’s situations. We engage in the process of introverted Feeling when a value is compromised and we think, “Sometimes, some things just have to be said.” On the other hand, most of the time this process works “in private” and is expressed through actions. It helps us know when people are being fake or insincere or if they are basically good. It is like having an internal sense of the “essence” of a person or a project and reading fine distinctions among feeling tones. 

Ti: Introverted Thinking often involves finding just the right word to clearly express an idea concisely, crisply, and to the point. Using introverted Thinking is like having an internal sense of the essential qualities of something, noticing the fine distinctions that make it what it is and then naming it. It also involves an internal reasoning process of deriving subcategories of classes and sub-principles of general principles. These can then be used in problem solving, analysis, and refining of a product or an idea. This process is evidenced in behaviors like taking things or ideas apart to figure out how they work. The analysis involves looking at different sides of an issue and seeing where there is inconsistency. In so doing, we search for a “leverage point” that will fix problems with the least amount of effort or damage to the system. We engage in this process when we notice logical inconsistencies between statements and frameworks, using a model to evaluate the likely accuracy of what’s observed. 

[Both copied from http://www.cognitiveprocesses.com/index.html]


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

There's a test specifically for cognitive functions as well. It isn't very precise, but might still be better than a normal MBTI test for discerning cognitive functions.

Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes

:happy:


----------



## Musique247 (Nov 14, 2010)

extraverted Sensing (Se) ********* (9.6)
unused
introverted Sensing (Si) ****************************** (30.6)
good use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) **************************************** (40)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ***************************** (29.8)
average use
extraverted Thinking (Te) *************************** (27.7)
average use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ************************************* (37.8)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ************************ (24.7)
average use
introverted Feeling (Fi) *************************************** (39.8)
excellent use

Fi and Ti are pretty close... and Ne beats both. 

According to this I'm an INFP. 

Theorist; secondly Catalyst; then Stabilizer; and lastly, Improviser.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Musique247 said:


> extraverted Sensing (Se) ********* (9.6)
> unused
> introverted Sensing (Si) ****************************** (30.6)
> good use
> ...


That's a tricky score. I my opinion it could just as well have said INTP. Have you checked out this? http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/36866-determing-your-type-made-easy.html

:happy:


----------



## Musique247 (Nov 14, 2010)

penchant said:


> That's a tricky score. I my opinion it could just as well have said INTP. Have you checked out this? http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/36866-determing-your-type-made-easy.html
> 
> :happy:


I took a look at that. Very interesting. You've given me something to think about. Thanks!


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Gah, I fully intended to post here days ago, but Thanksgiving and school got in the way. Sucks. @Musique, have you figured out your type yet? 

I made out a list of certain traits of mine. If someone could glance over them and see what strikes you?


I’m not partial to a sudden cancelation or making of plans. Alterations are okay, say changing a meeting time from six to eight, but telling me that we’re going out to dinner tonight when I thought we were staying in is not good.

I have a hard time making something from nothing. I’m much better at adapting what already exists. Also, I can troubleshoot very well by what’s wrong and what might work.

I learn concepts best by using examples. My learning style is kinesthetic. I have a highly visual memory. I comprehend the written word wonderfully. Usually, I like working by getting the big picture first, then filling in the details. My best subjects were languages (including English) and science; my worst (and I mean like “nearly failed” worst) were math and history/government.

When it comes down to it, I’m not all that abstract. Poetry and art don’t mean that much to me. I’m not good at reading between the lines or deciphering subtleties in conversations. Metaphors and idioms are a bit hard to keep track of. 

However, I’m very drawn to the stuff that isn’t well-known, the stuff kept secret. Not in an “obscure knowledge” type of way, but more like discovering the dark, deeper side of the picture. 

When I write stories (prose, fiction, third-person), I have a hard time ending. I like starting stories (and starting things in general) because there's so many possibilities and avenues to explore. A lot of my stories have many, many "spin-offs," little what-if scenes that aren't particularly canon, but still important for the characters. Oh, and I'm more interested in character-driven stories than plot-driven.

Sometimes I’m goal-oriented, but sometimes I’m not. I think as long as there’s a “journey,” the goal doesn’t really matter too much. It really sucks going into a store to browse... I only go shopping when I need something.

I probably do come off as a Thinker: blunt, sarcastic, rational, etc. The inside of me is Feeling, though, because I’m compassionate, caring, helpful, and sensitive.

I am very much a “I’ll do it if I have to” type of person. If no one else will lead, I will; if no one else is saying what needs to be said, I’ll say it. There’s many other examples like that.

Social interaction is not a strong suit of mine. Knowing what to say and such is confusing, but I tend to tell the truth rather than say what might be socially accepted. I’m an “informing” type of speaker: that is, I say things like “We’re out of milk” instead of “Will you buy some milk?”

As far as "typical American traits" go, I have very few. I'm not all that competitive, I find capitalism and materialism disgusting, I'm totally not patriotic. The media is lost upon me, for I do not pay attention to celebrities, movies, or commercials. My curiousity of other cultures is dulled by the fact I hate politics and can't socialize, though.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Musique247 said:


> extraverted Sensing (Se) ********* (9.6)
> unused
> introverted Sensing (Si) ****************************** (30.6)
> good use
> ...


ENFP could probably also make sense... Inferior Si makes for "unused" Se. Ne is highest and F vs T seems to be the biggest issue.

How do you relate to descriptions of Fi, Fe, Ti and Te? Which would you choose from Ti+Fe or Fi+Te?


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Paradigm said:


> Gah, I fully intended to post here days ago, but Thanksgiving and school got in the way. Sucks. @Musique, have you figured out your type yet?
> 
> I made out a list of certain traits of mine. If someone could glance over them and see what strikes you?
> 
> ...


I'm not that familiar with ENFPs but this strikes me as xNFP. Some things could be INFJ-ish, but the overall impression isn't. As for ISFP, I'm not sure; it sound's more NF-ish, than S though. Sorry for the lack of examples...


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

penchant said:


> I'm not that familiar with ENFPs but this strikes me as xNFP. Some things could be INFJ-ish, but the overall impression isn't. As for ISFP, I'm not sure; it sound's more NF-ish, than S though. Sorry for the lack of examples...


Thanks for replying! I'm quite sure I'm not an extrovert, even if I am a 6w7 in the Enneagram. I agree that there are certain INFJ traits, which is what's confusing me. Like... I protect people I care about, especially if my values are hit upon. But maybe that's where I'm mixing things up, that protecting loved ones may be a value. If it is, then I'd be INFP, right? But then, why do INFJs do the same? (Another trait that may or may not be INFJ is that the INFP threads seem to be more about relating rather than colloborating, which can be annoying at times, especially when a thread is _created for _colloborating.)

As for considering ISFP, it's like I said: I'm not abstract like one would expect an Ne-aux person to be. The way I learn, except the whole "big picture" thing, is more SP than NF. Or might be, at least. Like you, I'm not quite sure about ISFPs since (and I know I should have) I haven't been around them or on their forums much.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

I relate to you a lot, paradigm. I'm questioning my type as well. A few things above sounded se, or at least extraverted perceiving. 

You seem like a dominant judger to me, so I reckon you're some sort of ixxp. 

do you think you're fe+ti or fi+te?


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> I relate to you a lot, paradigm. I'm questioning my type as well. A few things above sounded se, or at least extraverted perceiving.
> 
> You seem like a dominant judger to me, so I reckon you're some sort of ixxp.
> 
> do you think you're fe+ti or fi+te?


Hi, Nova! 

That's sort of the issue. I think I'm Fi+Te, but I also think I have a decent (but not great) use of Ti. And I could be confusing Fi with (immature?) Fe. Or it could just be the fact that, since I have dominant judging, the way MBTI works is screwing up my brain and making me think I'm a possible INFJ when really it's just Fi. It's confusing, the way the functions could possibly work together :dry:

I never really felt like I "fit" in the INFP forums, you see. A lot of people there seem much more... Feeling-ish, I suppose? I'm emotionally reserved for the most part. I don't offer sympathy, for example, or say "I love you" to many people. There are definitely times (embarassing times) where I go beserk and spew emotions all over the place, but those are in times of great stress. Otherwise, I'm downright awkward with displayed emotions.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Paradigm said:


> Hi, Nova!
> 
> That's sort of the issue. I think I'm Fi+Te, but I also think I have a decent (but not great) use of Ti. And I could be confusing Fi with (immature?) Fe. Or it could just be the fact that, since I have dominant judging, the way MBTI works is screwing up my brain and making me think I'm a possible INFJ when really it's just Fi. It's confusing, the way the functions could possibly work together :dry:
> 
> I never really felt like I "fit" in the INFP forums, you see. A lot of people there seem much more... Feeling-ish, I suppose? I'm emotionally reserved for the most part. I don't offer sympathy, for example, or say "I love you" to many people. There are definitely times (embarassing times) where I go beserk and spew emotions all over the place, but those are in times of great stress. Otherwise, I'm downright awkward with displayed emotions.


This is the internet, remember. People are more open. The very crux of Fi is that it is quite private and self contained. I have a few infp friends who i've known for many years, and emotions are very rarely talked about. Private life and private worlds take a bit to get into as well. 

After all this time I thought my father was an istp, but now I see that he is more likely an infp (a 6 at that) and he's a bit of an asshole sometimes. So am I. I'm also blunt sometimes , and the point is I make a very concerted effort not to trample on peoples toes or hurt them in any way. I think there are thinking persons and feeling persons who are like this. 

I'm having the same concerns with fi and ti too, by the way. I always have really. personally I have always analysed emotions instead or revelling in them. I actually feel very uncomfortable with most emotions, and it's really only when i'm being affectionate with a person I like to disclose in them. My younger sister hugged me the other day, and I felt paralysed and tried to get away :\ mostly I just adapt to the environment i'm in, and try not to invalidate anybody, which is mainly how i've picked up most of my people skills I think. I have a Fe heavy mum. I've always been around fe, I know it very well. 

What function is your life and 'soul'? what could you not do without? what has guided you from your childhood? when you're watching the news for example, how do you automatically process the information? what situations make you drained? when you're on a holiday or have a lot of alone time, what natural state do you come back to?


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Paradigm said:


> Thanks for replying! I'm quite sure I'm not an extrovert, even if I am a 6w7 in the Enneagram. I agree that there are certain INFJ traits, which is what's confusing me. Like... I protect people I care about, especially if my values are hit upon. But maybe that's where I'm mixing things up, that protecting loved ones may be a value. If it is, then I'd be INFP, right? But then, why do INFJs do the same? (Another trait that may or may not be INFJ is that the INFP threads seem to be more about relating rather than colloborating, which can be annoying at times, especially when a thread is _created for _colloborating.)


I am starting to understand that not all people see Fi and Fe the same way that I do. In a sense, that is of course to be expected, but I think that they are also two functions that can be very difficult to differentiate since they are both F and most of the time we use the other of the judging function to understand and analyse things. So far I am here:

Protecting people as a general principle comes across to me as Fi, since it is based on the principle of what is the right thing to do. For a Fe, protecting people would be a decision made on the basis of the specific situation, which can make it seem more opportunistic. The motivation for the Fe is not the principle, but the specifics of that particular situation and how a given value can be achieved. So Fe is also about values, but not to the same extent about principles. But this could be quite a bit off the mark... :mellow:


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

In advance, I'm sorry for the length of this post :tongue:

@Nova, what makes you think your dad is an INFP? I totally relate to your dilemma of being a jerk while trying not to be, and also your uncomfortableness with emotions. The main difference is I'm a physical type of person: I like physical contact to the point where I feel weird without it after a while. This could be because I don't feel comfortable verbalizing emotions, so I show them in tangible ways. 

@penchant, I don't understand 100%. Are you saying that Fe won't protect everyone, just those who--for lack of a better word--"deserve" it? If that's the case, then that's what I do: I protect the underdog if I feel like they need it, but very rarely the ones with power. What do you mean, "how a given value can be achieved?"



Nova said:


> What function is your life and 'soul'? what could you not do without? what has guided you from your childhood?


I'd honestly have to say Fi. I think it's the one function that really guides me. Sometimes it actually gets me in trouble! But I process most stuff through it. I live my life by doing what I think is right and what's important. I've always had an understanding of myself since a child. But this has been coupled with a need to keep the peace and not upset anyone. There were times when I dug my heels in and confronted others when I thought I needed to, but these times were relatively rare. In fact, I still (quite often, truth be told) don't argue when I want to, simply because I think that it'll be a waste of energy, not worth it, or will rock the boat too much.



> when you're watching the news for example, how do you automatically process the information?


A lot of my thoughts about the news are cynical. People are stupid, callous, and shallow. I actually avoid the news most of the time (US-produced news, anyway). If someone I know does something I think is wrong (lately this has been based upon a lack of equality), then I will argue. But again, this revolves around principles and what's right: if someone parks in a handicapped spot, then I get downright pissed if they're not disabled themselves; if someone says, "Your religion is lesser than ours," then I will argue for them.

Some examples of this would be... Hmm. My dad parked in two handicapped spots to allow my wheelchair lift to be dropped; I yelled at him for that because we could have walked instead of depriving someone else a spot. I defended a friend from a troll in a game called League of Legends (a game where you're teamed up with random people to beat another team). Two months ago, a family friend said that Muslims had no right to build that temple in NYC, something I haven't forgotten but still feel like I have to be nice to him. 



> what situations make you drained? when you're on a holiday or have a lot of alone time, what natural state do you come back to?


Besides physical labor, dealing with certain kinds of people drains me the most. Usually the highly extroverted or arrogant ones. Also, people who don't think things through and/or don't listen. I'm more comfortable around those who are low-key, caring, and honest. When I have to take care of everything myself, I get really drained from the stress of it. 

My "default mode" is a type of calm acceptance of that around me. This borders on a kind of apathy, though. I'm often curious and wanting to know the _whys _and _hows_. But I have a feeling my family would say my most common state is boredom! It's a fair assessment, since I am very often bored.

I'm nervous that I might be biased, though. I know how Fi works, and so I've thought I used that more. Given that, these self-assessments are probably skewed to favor Fi. The reason I'm considering INFJ, function-wise, is because I do use Ni and Ti. Fe is somewhat of a mystery to me and the only true examples I have of it in my life are poor. (And if you're wondering, the most common examples of Fe I can think of involves someone saying something completely different than what they really think, simply to follow the group or make everyone happy.)


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Paradigm said:


> @penchant, I don't understand 100%. Are you saying that Fe won't protect everyone, just those who--for lack of a better word--"deserve" it? If that's the case, then that's what I do: I protect the underdog if I feel like they need it, but very rarely the ones with power. What do you mean, "how a given value can be achieved?"


Fe won't protect everyone on principle, no. Fe is based in the specific situation, so if the context calls for protecting others, then Fe will, otherwise it might not. But I don't think of it as a question of judging whether a person deserves it either. It is more a way of aligning oneself with what the situation calls for. What I should have said was that Fe will pick up the standards of the particular environment and use to decide what fits in and what doesn't. What you quoted was clearly too ambiguous... Sorry.

...

And to me it seems that you try to be both Ti and Fi, which could be a sign of strong introversion, but isn't technically really possible. Either you go with Ti/Fe or with Fi/Te, since you're supposed to have one extraverted and one introverted judging function.


----------

